# Any SQ Tuners in SAN DIEGO????



## trubluryder (Dec 30, 2008)

What's up everyone. I have been doing car audio as a hobby for the last 7 years and know most of the basics there is to it. Wanted to see if there's anyone on this forum in the San Diego area who knows lots about sq tuning etc? If so I would love to meet up with you guys, check out your systems/ vise versa, and to learn more about fine tuning . 

Hopefully someone from around here will chime in.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Hope this helps 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-tutorials/41223-speaker-aiming-tips-cmusic.html


----------

